# Oats with water or semi-skimmed milk?



## oggydon (Feb 1, 2008)

What is the best to use water or semi-skimmed milk with my oats. Can i eat as much oats as i want , what about on a nighttime?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What are your goals...

What else are you eating...


----------



## oggydon (Feb 1, 2008)

hello tall, my goals r to gain muscle, really bulk up, my diet consists of 100g oats with raisins 4 breakfast, mid morn- tuna and cucumber wrap, then lunch, i have 4 sandwiches(beef and cucumber on wholemeal bread) yoghurt and an apple, then mid-afternoon i have ceareal bar. Dinner time i had fish pie and broccoli. That was based on todays diet, do i need to eat more?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

you need to add some protien at breakfast m8 eggs or whey.

try to get a minnimum of thirty to forty grams of protien with each meal . oats are good for complex carbs . you can add them to whey protien drinks .

as for skimmed milk depends on your goals . if your trying to gain mass then its all good .


----------



## oggydon (Feb 1, 2008)

what is the idea behind creatine and amino acid tabs, is it good to take them and when?


----------



## oggydon (Feb 1, 2008)

what can i eat to get thirty to forty grams of protein per meal?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

6 eggs for breakfast, ditch 4-5 yolks

All-whey 2xday (45g av serving), add one of these to your mid-afternoon bar

Can tuna, evening (for example), put pepper or relish on it to help it down

Bingo!


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

oggydon said:


> what can i eat to get thirty to forty grams of protein per meal?


Birdseye 100% Beef quarter pounders.20g of protien in each one but an equal amount of fat aswell,its not all saturated but go steady on them,not something you'd want every day.Once a week maybe.

Steaks.The bigger the better.Average 6oz = 42g.

Chicken breast.Average 3.5oz = 30g

Most fish fillets or steaks are about 22 grams of protein for 3 ½ oz (100 grams) of cooked fish, or 6 grams per ounce.

Pork chop, average - 22 grams protein.

Pork loin or tenderloin, 4 oz - 29 grams.

Ham, 3 oz serving - 19 grams.

Egg, large - 6 grams protein.

Milk, 1 cup - 8 grams.

Cottage cheese, ½ cup - 15 grams

Yogurt, 1 cup - usually 8-12 grams, check label.

Soft cheeses (Mozzarella, Brie, Camembert) - 6 grams per oz

Medium cheeses (Cheddar, Swiss) - 7 or 8 grams per oz

Hard cheeses (Parmesan) - 10 grams per oz

Keep an eye on the fat in dairy though!

Tofu, ½ cup 20 grams protein.

Tofu, 1 oz, 2.3 grams

Soy milk, 1 cup - 6 -10 grams

Most beans (black, pinto, lentils, etc) about 7-10 grams protein per half cup of cooked beans.

Soy beans, ½ cup cooked - 14 grams protein.

Split peas, ½ cup cooked - 8 grams

Peanut butter, 2 Tablespoons - 8 grams protein.

Almonds, ¼ cup - 8 grams

Peanuts, ¼ cup - 9 grams

Cashews, ¼ cup - 5 grams

Pecans, ¼ cup - 2.5 grams

Sunflower seeds, ¼ cup - 6 grams

Pumpkin seeds, ¼ cup - 19 grams

Flax seeds - ¼ cup - 8 grams

And thats pretty much it in my diet,off the top of my head.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Great post Gazz ...I'm sure it will be refered to often. Alot of option to put together so as not to loss interest in the choice's, wich can easily put people off from trying


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Cell.

Alot of people overlook things like Soy beans with their lunch/dinner etc.And Pumpkin seeds.They are PACKED with protein and suprisingly nice too.

I forgot to mention a tub of cottage cheese before bed if you like it that is.All my lot hate it and whine like school girls when i mention it but cottage cheese with pineapple is lush and 20g of slow grow Casein to boot.:nod:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Funny you said that, my biggest down fall, my Achilles'heel, is my lack of appetite. Once I get my diet in check the rest of it fall's into place. 14 gr protein in a half a cup ( 1/2 ) of cottage cheese is only five spoon fulls and takes not much more than a few seconds, litterally! When I was heavy into lifting I targetted 300 grams. of protein in a day, which broke down to 50grams X 6 meals, which was obtainable. That with lifting 5 days a week I made great gains. IMO I know it's not the "right" way to think , or perhaps "politically correct" but at the time it worked. I have matured my way of thinking and am more open minded. But it still worked !


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cottage cheese mixed with salmon is very tasty and one of my favs Also I never have milk in my oats always water you soon get used to it and the prefer it. Most of us can't digest milk properly anyway.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Gazz said:


> Birdseye 100% Beef quarter pounders.20g of protien in each one but an equal amount of fat aswell,its not all saturated but go steady on them,not something you'd want every day.Once a week maybe.
> 
> Steaks.The bigger the better.Average 6oz = 42g.
> 
> ...


Yeah good nice bit of copy n paste that List Of High Protein Foods

Bloody useful none the less, gonna book mark it!

Generally when eating, just try make source you have a good source of protein with each meal, wether it be chicken, tuna, beef, whey, eggs. EAT EM!!! You'd be surprised how easy it is to do 30-40 grames of protein. On average a tin of tuna has 30-35 g of protein. + rice you eat if say eating 100g cooked brown rice will provide about 8 grams of protein. Pasta has more protein though!


----------



## Neil08 (Feb 5, 2008)

Your telling me you have that every day, bloody hell my food bill is going to tripple lol


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

splinter said:


> Yeah good nice bit of copy n paste that List Of High Protein Foods


You did'nt expect me to type it myself at 01:14am?


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

Neil08 said:


> Your telling me you have that every day, bloody hell my food bill is going to tripple lol


haha  ! :clap2:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

haha fair do's

then again some of us are creatures of the night 

i write that kinda stuff just before a deadline hahaha.... you know on the day its due lol


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Neil08 said:


> Your telling me you have that every day, bloody hell my food bill is going to tripple lol


If you ate all that lot every day it'll be Andrex with extra aloe vera you'll be spending a fortune on mate,lol.

Thats just a low-down of protein rich food.Please don't come home with the ingredients for pumpin seed lasagne with soya bean and peanut butter tofu followed by cottage cheese and cashews in flax seed custard!

Jesus! :tongue1:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

lol could you imagine .

it just shows you how people read posts and how advice on here can be misunderstood . lol it seems so simple when you write things down . its like the text that you think is funny but the person who reads it kicks you out


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

yes, advice can be mis-understood, but it is to be expected on a beginners board, don't be afraid to speak your mind newbies, everybody has to start somewhere.


----------

